# Riser question



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

Umm just trying to figure this stuff out...... using Risers are mainly for Bridges etc? Then you make your landscape in and around your risers correct?
I just need photo's to figure out what it looks like so I don't mess it up! I'm very green at this but want to do it properly........ I've learn alot thus far and appricate all the imput!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Risers are used anytime you want to raise the grade of your track for bridges, overpasses, or just height.
Yes commonly you can incorporate the riser into your scenery to hide it.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Also you forgot your rule of thumb Sean.  One inch rise per 3 feet correct?


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*Risers*

OK..... are their any photo's of this stuff on this forum? I need to see this stuff how its set up...... pictures speak a thousand words! I need help!!! Thanks again!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is my build thread, keep in mind I am a newbie this is my first build. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6588


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The prefab versions 
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/SubTerrainSystem


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*Risers*

Ok this helps alot guys but I have EZ snap together track.......Xnats & Concrete pumper will that work the same?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you hit up you tube for some ideas? Not all of them are good ideas (that's the problem) but you at least can get an idea of the woodland scenics risers (or other risers) if you are wanting to go that route.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

yes the premade ones by Woodland Scenic are 2.5" wide. If you need them thinner just slice them with a new razorblade. If you need them wider just clue 2 together. I found with my n scale plastic roadred sectional track that placing the joint(where two tracks join) on top of the riser works the best. The lower part does not make to much of a difference because the taper is so fine there. 
I hope that made sense, lol. I'll post a pic if needed. For your HO track, one riser piece will support your track no problem.
You can shave your own too out of foam. juststartingout*(spelling) did a fantastic job with his. I'm way to (blank :laugh to do it myself and opted the easy way.


----------

